# formatted new laptop, drivers issues



## a_ump (Sep 29, 2010)

I bought an HP pavilion dv6-3019wm but, as always, it was loaded up with a bunch of junk and shit. Plus i don't like that custom HP integrated into everything crap, So i formatted it with my vista disc, got the ethernet driver.

My problem is that i can't findout what wireless adapter it uses to get a driver; i also installed CCC for the mobility hd 4250 that's in it and that won't start up. In device manager under display adapters it just says code 10 couldn't start drivers. 

So tryin to figure this out, i should be able to just download drivers for the specific hardware and be fine right? i didn't mess up did i by formatting?


----------



## Broom2455 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi, 
I googled your laptop and came up with a specs sheet , all the dv6 laptops seem to use the Atheros 802.11 b/g wifi.

Hope this helps


----------



## a_ump (Sep 29, 2010)

may ask for the link? my laptop is spec'd to have a b/g/n adapter. I assumed from ralink but idk.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 29, 2010)

Is there a restore CD? (Or partition). Perhaps you could extract just the relevant drivers.

You might also be out of luck with Vista. Why not use Win 7? A quick search on google seems to indicate people are more successful with W7 on your series of laptop.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 29, 2010)

Maybe the HP Wireless Assistant has the drivers with it ?.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...swLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-83989-1

There is drivers under win 7 maybe they will work with Vista.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=-1&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=4150017


----------



## a_ump (Sep 30, 2010)

Well I do like 7, but I forgot my pass n I'm 2hrs from my place the rest of the week. So. I formatted with vista. Now I hav all those drivers but the WLAN one and ati drivers won't instal, but im guessing it's bc this vista install is fresh with not a single update since there's no wired Internet, the one driver I got to work haha


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 30, 2010)

If you run msinfo32.exe, it should tell you what wireless card it is.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 1, 2010)

It is a 802.11 b\g\n by RaLink, it seems they used two different options - bluetooth or no bluetooth.

They have drivers for xp to 7 and in 64 or 32 bit variety.

HP Pavilion dv6-3019wm Entertainment Notebook PC
Software & Driver Downloads
HP Pavilion dv6-3019wm Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications

You may also look here(you will need to use IE, as I know Opera will not work on the site, but I know IE does and have not tested other browsers.  You will have to play around with the searches, as it is finicky, best to start simple, like the term "Ralink" (without quotes) and work your way up.  Go there you will see.
But, it is very useful for that hard to find driver, sometimes.

Microsoft®Update Catalog
Frequently Asked Questions


Goodluck!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 1, 2010)

If you have a hardware device that you cannot find drivers for, and are not sure of exactly what you are looking for, you can do the following...

Go into Computer Manager->Device Manager and right click on the device and select properties.
Select the "Details" tab, and in the properties combobox select "Hardware Ids".

You will see a string or strings that start with PCI\VEN_xxxx&DEV_xxxx&....
The VEN number is the vendor, the DEV number is the device.

For instance : PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364
(This is the VEN/DEV for my Marvel Yukon PCI-E gigabit ethernet controller)

You can then go to the PCI Vendor and Device Lists website and enter the VEN or DEV info and see if it finds the device. Sometimes this will take you all the way back to the chip manufacurer, who may have generic drivers on their website.

May be helpful, maybe not in this case, but someone might find it useful.


----------



## DigitalUK (Oct 1, 2010)

you can get the drivers here, for some reason if you list vista 32bit only the wireless drivers are shown but if win7 32bit you get graphics drivers etc which are probably vista/win7 anyway
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?os=4062&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=4221619#N336


----------



## a_ump (Oct 2, 2010)

aight thanks fella's. ima try my plan right now, update through a wired connection to Vista Sp2, then run the driver's and hope they actually install


----------



## andrew123 (Oct 4, 2010)

you could also get hands on..

pop-off the little panel under the notebook and read the chipset type off the wireless card  then download the appropriate driver from HP's website.


----------



## a_ump (Oct 4, 2010)

no i have the right driver. just gotta update it some for them to be compaitble


----------



## a_ump (Oct 7, 2010)

not to bump this alive again, but i believe my problem is that when i go to HP there's an option for my notebook OS wise, well depending on which i pic(vista or 7) i have diff driver options. I picked win7 and i found an atheros driver there but its for 7, do you think it would still work with vista? as i do believe the wlan is atheros since ralink one doesn't work. thanks


----------



## AsRock (Oct 7, 2010)

a_ump said:


> not to bump this alive again, but i believe my problem is that when i go to HP there's an option for my notebook OS wise, well depending on which i pic(vista or 7) i have diff driver options. I picked win7 and i found an atheros driver there but its for 7, do you think it would still work with vista? as i do believe the wlan is atheros since ralink one doesn't work. thanks



Only one real way to find out .  You could download the drivers and check the extracted files some times you can find if they do or not there.


----------



## DigitalUK (Oct 7, 2010)

yes its probably the exact same installer for vista and 7


----------

